# Big lady on the Guadalupe



## cnoise (Mar 31, 2012)

Caught this big lady a couple weeks ago. There were 3 of them just in the riffle and I must have cast at them 30 times. My buddy came over after I was changing flies and caught one after 4 casts. Finally caught her on a red San Juan. Will try to go back this weekend.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

very nice!


----------



## Roofish (Jun 28, 2008)

That Sir is Beautiful


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Beautiful fish, just beautiful.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Very nice trout good catch.


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

The look on your face tells it all. Joy - satisfaction - victory - relief - and the well deserved pride from an excellent accomplishment. Way to go!


----------



## cnoise (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Lunkerman (Dec 27, 2004)

That's a beaut.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Beautiful trout, congrats! Great pic...


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

Very nice!!


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

WTG, really nice catch.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

What a beauty!


----------



## miguel4 (Aug 12, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## topdawg jr (Nov 4, 2009)

2 dang cool right there!


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Leave a few for me! I'll be up there a week from Saturday.


----------



## cnoise (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm just ready to get back out there. Won't happen for a couple of weeks, but I'll get there several more times before the tubers take over.


----------



## Canberra (Jan 27, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## DRH (Oct 14, 2009)

I want to go fly fishing!!!


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Very nice, congrats!!!


Feed your faith and your doubts will starve to death!!


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

A trout like that is a rare thing in the great state of Texas,,, Congrats !


----------

